# plants



## Logan_123 (Mar 27, 2017)

where can i get good plants for a vivarium?


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 27, 2017)

following...


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 29, 2017)

I got mine from a local English Gardens. Just be sure to wash them


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 29, 2017)

To be honest, some pet stores sell spores where you can personally grow your own plants (flower bulbs, ect) they bloom in about a month usually. Id recommend searching online like amazon, or just do a google / bing search. I know buying and installing is an easy method but I think the first option is fun and give satisfaction on a different level, hehe.

 Just a thought :flowers:


----------

